# Millionaire 7ht Mag



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a power point presentation on the magnofuge system by daiwa. Interesting. I got this off of another board that I read. I thought some of you may be interested. Of course that is the guys that haven't already seen this. LOL 

http://www.veals.co.uk/media/downloads/magnofuge_demo.pps

I was trying to think of some kind of way to automagically back the mags off. I never thought about a retractable ring. I was thinking something more along the lines of the ratcheting shifters on mountain bikes..... I am not necessarily saying it is tourney ready, but it is interesting.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ahhhh so thats how it works!!!!!

it may be my computer, but i think the link is bad.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It is mysterious and Daiwa wants to keep it that way!! Seriously, it is a download, not a website. The link is to a power point download. Click the link, then save it somewhere you can find it later. If you have PP you won't have any problems seeing it. If you don't, I believe openoffice has a PP viewer. OpenOffice is freeware.

I am going to see if I can't capture the screen and post it as a jpeg or something. Try to make it easier on everyone.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> It is mysterious and Daiwa wants to keep it that way!! Seriously, it is a download, not a website. The link is to a power point download. Click the link, then save it somewhere you can find it later. If you have PP you won't have any problems seeing it. If you don't, I believe openoffice has a PP viewer. OpenOffice is freeware.
> 
> I am going to see if I can't capture the screen and post it as a jpeg or something. Try to make it easier on everyone.


ok, i just thought it was in Hebrew


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a pic of the pp presentation. The blue "conducting collar" slides out into the mag field, between the two red mags in the pic, then as the spool slows, it retracts effectively reducing the effects of the field on the spool. Very similar to using the knob to back the mags off. In this case, the mags are stationery and the collar moves. Basically, you set the mag like you would normally. Instead of physically backing the mags off with a knob, as the spool slows, and the centrifugal force reduces, (for you tech guys) the collar slides back mimicking what the knob would do. 










I hope everyone can see the pic, my first attempt at posting a pic.

Robert


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

wow, i just checked that reel out, if the mag system works like they say it will, ill bet you will see a bunch of them on the beach. i may have to give it a try.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It is like 160 across the pond money, retail is 199.00 over there. A little to expensive for me right now. over 2:1 right now, naaaa I will wait for one of you guys to get tired of it and try to get it then..... Beautiful reel though.....









Now that is an ugly reel isn't it?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

They are used quite a bit in UK for distance casting.

It's kind of funny, I have a couple of reels with center mag controls that back themselves off during the cast, unfortunately, they are not supposed to do that, and frankly, I'm pretty sure it is not a good idea to have it happen automatically. The problem is on a bad cast you want to maintain mag control, that's the whole reason for tounaments set ups- so the caster and only the caster controls when to back mags off and, how fast to back them off. You can always decide to back them off faster on a good cast, slower on a not so good cast, or not at all on a really bad cast.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I've looked at that reel and I believe if you purchased it from over there right now it's going to set you back about $320.00 plus shipping. I have several of the 7HT Tourney and have thrown the 7HT Turbo, they are truley sweet throwing reels, the gears and drags leave a little to be desired. Very sweet looking reel though.

Ron


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Surfcat,

If there is space try placing a small rubber 'o' ring between the spool adjusting knob and the mag control knob - lubricate with a silicone based oil and it should stop the auto feature.

If this reads 'alien' send me an email and I'll send you a picture of how to.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Led said:


> Surfcat,
> 
> If there is space try placing a small rubber 'o' ring between the spool adjusting knob and the mag control knob - lubricate with a silicone based oil and it should stop the auto feature.
> 
> If this reads 'alien' send me an email and I'll send you a picture of how to.



Thanks for that, I'll see if that helps. At one time Mike (Benfield) sent me some instructions also, but, the problem I was having wasn't on one of his sideplates.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

On another board, some of the guys have them in hand now and are about to test them out. We should have access to detailed pics and reviews shortly.

Led, 
Do you have any first hand experience with this reel yet?

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

magforceZ is godly.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

ooeric said:


> magforceZ is godly.


You read the post where I was asking why they didn't use that principle on newer saltwater reels.....I am glad to see that I wasn't too far off...LOL


----------

